# Looking for Psychology job opportunities in Dubai



## Sam_23n (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am a member of British Psychological Society. I have a Bachelor Degree and a Masters Degree in Psychology and currently studying PhD specialising in Autism Spectrum Disorder. I have a few years of experience working with children. I am currently looking for job opportunities in Dubai. 

I appreciate your help in informing me of the decent salary in my field with my qualifications and experience. 

How much should I expect if I was offered a job working with children as an ABA Consultant?

what should be included in an all inclusive offers?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you read the sticky thread on salaries - that should answer the last part. Its all fairly standard here.

Your only hope on the first one is to find someone who does the same job as it sounds rather specialised but as several doctors have found here on recent thread, there are several tens of thousands of doctors of every type, just over the water to the east of here on the subcontinent, who will do much the same for a fraction of the salary. This place doesn't have the reverence and commensurate salaries that you get in the UK or America..


----------



## Sam_23n (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you very much. It was really helpful.


----------

